# want to DOWNGRADE from 7.0.6 - how ?



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

So this past Christmas on my iPhone 4, I did a software update to 7.0.6 - Since I did that, my camera does not work half as good as it used to, and also there are many things that seem to run a lot slower on it. My husband still has the previous version, and did NOT update to 7, as I told him not to because of my issues with it.
I have heard that I can switch back to version 6 if I first somehow "download" my husbands version 6 somehow, then install it onto my phone. Does anyone know if this really will work...and if so, a simple laymans' terms way to do it would be much appreciated! thanks!


----------



## yashrs (Jun 21, 2014)

Do you have SHSH blobs of your current iPhone for iOS 6.x.x ?


----------



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi there. Thanks for replying...but I have no idea what you mean.


----------

